# Welche Dateimanager??

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal euere Meinung hören, welcher Fenstermanager am besten geeignet ist. Bikn bislang immer ganz gut ohne Ausgekommen, aber es ist ja mindestens genauso schwierig einen DAteimanger zu finden, wie einen passenenden Windowmanager.  :Smile: 

Also, ich benutze Fluxbox und wollte man so allgemein Fragen, was es außer

Rox-filer, gentoo, natuilus, noch für Datemanger gibt...

Also dann

Ich wünsche noch allen einen Schönen Tag

Auf dann

DeEJaY

----------

## Lenz

Midnight Commander (MC) für die Konsole und mein persönlicher Favorit: Krusader. Ist aber qt basierend und daher für Fluxbox-Nutzer wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz das Richtige.

----------

## Louisdor

mc, endeavour, gentoo, bash  :Wink:  ...

----------

## topsch

Unter Fluxbox ist mein Favorit Endeavour

Topsch

----------

## neonknight

ich bleib bei meiner standardempfehlung xfe  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> mc, endeavour, gentoo, bash  ...

 

s/bash/zsh/g

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## mat74

rox-filer finde ich äusserst schnell und praktisch, gerade wenn man Ordner wie /mnt /usr/src und so mit Lesezeichen versieht. Nutze ihn unter xfce4 und windowmaker.

----------

## Lenz

Muss man für den ROX-Filer nicht das gesamte ROX installieren?

----------

## mat74

Das mag sein, besteht aber so viel ich weiss eh nur aus rox und[geändert:] rox-session. Der Kompilier-Aufwand dürfte sich also in Grenzen halten.Last edited by mat74 on Sun Oct 17, 2004 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

worker wäre mein tip.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich schließe mich Lenz an: MC und Krusador   :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

kann man den Rox Filer auch so einstellen, dass man Desktop Symbole auf dem Desktop ablegen kann.... So wie bei Gnome oder KDE??

Oder gibt es ausser Nautilus welche, die das unterstützen??

----------

## rojaro

Xfe ... klein, schnell, böse   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *deejay wrote:*   

> kann man den Rox Filer auch so einstellen, dass man Desktop Symbole auf dem Desktop ablegen kann.... So wie bei Gnome oder KDE??
> 
> Oder gibt es ausser Nautilus welche, die das unterstützen??
> 
> Ich mach das damit:
> ...

 *  x11-misc/idesk

      Latest version available: 0.5.6

      Latest version installed: 0.5.6

      Size of downloaded files: 28 kB

      Homepage:    http://idesk.timmfin.net

      Description: Utility to place icons on the root window

      License:     BSD

Das geht echt wunderbar.

----------

## Realmaker

Das noch keiner konqueror gesagt hat..

----------

## psyqil

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Das noch keiner konqueror gesagt hat..

 Ich hab's mir so was von verkniffen... *deejay wrote:*   

> kann man den Rox Filer auch so einstellen, dass man Desktop Symbole auf dem Desktop ablegen kann....

 

```
rox p=sonstwas
```

----------

## chrib

Ja sind das denn hier fast alle Mausschubser?   :Very Happy: 

ls, cp, mv, rm etc. reichen doch vollkommen aus, X braucht man doch eh nur, um seine ganzen (a|e|x)terms unterzubringen.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## Gekko

 *chrib wrote:*   

> X braucht man doch eh nur, um seine ganzen (a|e|x)terms unterzubringen.

 

Wenn schon Purismus bis zum geht nicht mehr, dann nimm screen. Dann brauchst nichtmal mehr X. Ich z.B. liebe den MC (aber nicht mit mcedit sondern mit vim und view auf F3+F4). Schneller gehts fast nicht.

----------

## psyqil

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Ja sind das denn hier fast alle Mausschubser?  
> 
> ls, cp, mv, rm etc. reichen doch vollkommen aus, X braucht man doch eh nur, um seine ganzen (a|e|x)terms unterzubringen.

 Und seine Dockapps! Und Deiner Liste möchte ich mc hinzufügern! Außerdem hab ich 'nen Trackball! Und nein, screen reicht nicht, das trennt nämlich nicht vertikal! Ausrufezeichen!

----------

## Gekko

Ich denk mal wenn mans wirklich genau nimmt, ist das alles vom persönlichem Geschmack abhängig  :Smile: 

@Threadersteller: Probier doch einfach mal ein paar Sachen aus, dann wirst Du schon wissen, was für Dich am besten ist.

EDIT: Guckt euch mal pilot an, das ist ja ein lustiges UI.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich nehme den krusader ganz gerne unter X, aber da ich nun Screenies von xfe gesehen habe, werde ich den wohl mal testen. Der kann ja anscheinend auch das Norton Commander Lookalike 2 Fenster System.

Ach ja: Hört nicht auf Gekko, der hat nen Rosa Desktop...

----------

## Gekko

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ach ja: Hört nicht auf Gekko, der hat nen Rosa Desktop...

 

Pfau, das merk ich mir   :Laughing: 

Verräter!

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## deejay

Hey Gekko,

muss dir doch nicht peinlich sein  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## baka

Evidence ist auch nett =)

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur MC und Krusader benutzt und bin durch diesen Thread auf Xfe gestoßen, der ist ja echt schnuckelig! Optimal für schlanke WM/Systeme.

----------

## tri

also ich verwende rox und finden das dieser filemanager sehr schnell und extrem anpassbar ist,

für mich das beste. (mc verwend ich ab und zu...)

man kann bei rox auch desktop symbole verwenden:

rox -p öffnet das rox pinboard, dieses kann man transparent machen und icons drauf ablegen...

----------

## deejay

KAnnst du mir noch sagen, wie man das transparent macht. Im manual steht nix davon.....

----------

## R4miu5

Mod-Edit: Folgendes Post hier angehangen --slick

hy, ich bin auf der suche nach einem filemanager / editor für mein system.

ich hab früher kde verwendet und der konqueror und kate haben mir SEHR gut gefallen, aber jetzt verwende ich fluxbox und müsste halb kde mit installieren für konqueror / kate. deshalb suche ich einen file-manager mit folgenden eigenschaften:

- mit maus bedienbar (z.B. für meine Eltern, die sind nur windows-explorer gewohnt)

- ansprechendes, bzw leicht veränderbares äußeres

- kann auf smb-ressourcen zugreifen (wie konqueror, einfach smb: \\192.168.1.1\freigabename)

optional:

- bildervorschau integriert

und einen editor mit diesen

- auch mit maus bedienbar

- syntax-highlightning (wie immer man das schreibt  :Very Happy:  )

- schnell (zum schnellen ändern von konfigurationsdateien

optional

- kann .doc dateien öffnen

ich habe schon xemacs ausprobiert und fand ihn schrecklich, wie gesagt, es müssen vlt. auch mal meine eltern am pc arbeiten und ich mag dieses schwarz-weiß-outfit auch nicht. 

UND: beide sollten so wenig abhängigkeiten wie möglich haben

ich hoffe es kommt halbwegs rüber was ich will.

thx in advance

----------

## _hephaistos_

hast du schon "kde-base/kate" bzw. "kde-base/konqueror" probiert?

das wären die split-ebuilds und haben ev. (kanns nicht nachvollziehen - weil ich kde hab) weniger abhängigkeiten.

ausserdem: du willst deinen eltern wirklich fluxbox zumuten?  :Twisted Evil: 

cheers

----------

## Sas

Naja, zumindest die kdelibs braucht er natürlich schon.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Naja, zumindest die kdelibs braucht er natürlich schon.

 

jo, wenns NUR die sind, dann is das bitte eh nicht viel...

----------

## happyfish

http://www.xnc.dubna.su/shots.html ähnlich zum guten total commander

----------

## R4miu5

```

Calculating dependencies ...doemerge -av kde-base/kate kde-base/konqueror

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  -doc -java +nls 1,925 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.60.2  -debug +gpm 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r8  +X -cjk -cups -debug -emacs -gtk 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0-r1  +alsa +arts -cups -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -openexr +spell +ssl +tiff -xinerama -zeroconf 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kate-3.4.0  +arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.0  +arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.4.0  +arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.0  +arts -debug -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -logitech-mouse +opengl +ssl -xinerama 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.4.0  +arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.4.0  +arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 1,925 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

es sind leider nicht nur die kde-libs. ich werd mal xfe ausprobieren.

 *Quote:*   

> ausserdem: du willst deinen eltern wirklich fluxbox zumuten?  

 

keine gnade  :Twisted Evil: 

kate allein ist auch schon relativ heftig:

```
emerge -av kate

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  -doc -java +nls 1,925 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.60.2  -debug +gpm 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r8  +X -cjk -cups -debug -emacs -gtk 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0-r1  +alsa +arts -cups -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -openexr +spell +ssl +tiff -xinerama -zeroconf 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kate-3.4.0  +arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 1,925 kB
```

so was lob ich mir:

```
emerge -av xfe

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/fox-1.2.6-r3  -cups -debug +opengl +truetype 3,682 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xfe-0.72  +nls 809 kB
```

----------

## PuresChaos

ich nehm mc, bash  und nautilus mit --no-desktop --browser ^^ (ich hass die neue funktion in der sich jedes mal ein folder in nem neuen fenster öffnet, das erinnter einen doch an  w95 ^^)

----------

## psyqil

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> so was lob ich mir:
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/fox-1.2.6-r3  -cups -debug +opengl +truetype 3,682 kB 
> 
> ...

 Also, wenn ich sowas sehe, lob ich mir kdelibs...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gentoonie

Meine Stimme geht ganz klar an Nautilus. Richtig geskinnt sieht er sogar sehr flott aus. Screenshot könnt ihr unten im Profil sehen, da ist der Nautilus auch abgebildet.

Der ROX Filer ist mir irgendwie zu unkonventionell, und QT Programme versuche ich zu vermeiden.

----------

## R4miu5

bleibt noch der editor

----------

## chrib

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> bleibt noch der editor

 

Ah, die Frage nach dem Editor. Auch wenn ich vim favorisiere, so empfehle ich Dir, auch einige andere anzuschauen (emacs, kate und wie sie nicht alle heissen).

----------

## Rene-dev

ihr wist schon das das alles eigentlich nicht geht...  :Wink: 

nach mir ein freecom(die bauen speichermedien wie usbfestplatten, marken usbstiks...) mitarbeiter mir auf der cebit

gesagt hatte das alle freecom speichermedien zum backup und zu syncronisation von daten sind, und das ja unter linux nicht möglich sei...

also kauft keine freecom medien!(auch nicht wenn sie als usb mass storage device erkannt werden)  :Wink: 

und immer dran denken:

backup und syncronisation sind unter linux nicht möglich...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

mit einem filemanager könnte man ja daten sichern! :Shocked: 

----------

## hillfrog

konqueror, mc, bash  :Laughing: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

auch ich will den mc nicht missen. Braucht kein X, kann aber trotzdem auf Mausklicks reagieren unter X (auch ohne gpm-support).

Achja, wer schon immer mal wissen wollte, wie man mit der Maus im mc cut'n'paste machen kann, der halte doch einfach mal bei besagten Aktionen die shift-Taste gedrückt. Bevor ich das rausgefunden hatte, war das für mich das einzige Manko am mc.

Poly

----------

## boris64

wenn bunt-> konqueror (wird immer besser)

ansonsten grundsätzlich mc (kenne definitv nichts besseres),

der beherrscht ja auch diverse anderes Krams (ssh/ftp/smb).

----------

## schmidicom

 *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   

> Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur MC und Krusader benutzt und bin durch diesen Thread auf Xfe gestoßen, der ist ja echt schnuckelig! Optimal für schlanke WM/Systeme.

 

xfe hab ich auch auf dem Router/Linux installiert. Ich weiss... wozu beim router ein X-Server. Weils spass macht.  :Smile: 

Aber der kann so weit ich weiss nicht mit doppeltem s und ä ö ü umgehen. Oder zumindest kann er das bei mir nich.   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## jkoerner

Als mc-Nutzer guck' ich doch immer wieder über den Teller/Gentoo-Rand hinweg und dabei entdeckt man Dateimanager wie

bsc.

Nett für Leute die Qt oder KDE mögen

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Gekko wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   X braucht man doch eh nur, um seine ganzen (a|e|x)terms unterzubringen. 
> 
> Wenn schon Purismus bis zum geht nicht mehr, dann nimm screen. Dann brauchst nichtmal mehr X. Ich z.B. liebe den MC (aber nicht mit mcedit sondern mit vim und view auf F3+F4). Schneller gehts fast nicht.

 

Ich muss zugeben das ich das letzt auch vorhatte. Aber ich hab nicht rausbekommen wie ich das entsprechende Plugin unter VIM starte! Vielleicht kann mir da einer mal kurz auf die Sprünge helfen. Ansonsten benutze ich immer ein Terminal. Geht doch viel schneller als ewig mit der Maus gassi zu gehen.

screen gefällt mir da auch immer besser. Und ich hab jetzt einen Trick gesehen wie man Doc und PDF Dokumente in der Shell anschauen kann :)

(zuerst in HTML umwandeln [ app-text/wv oder pdftohtml] und dann mit w3m ansehen)

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Gekko wrote:*    *chrib wrote:*   X braucht man doch eh nur, um seine ganzen (a|e|x)terms unterzubringen. 
> 
> Wenn schon Purismus bis zum geht nicht mehr, dann nimm screen. Dann brauchst nichtmal mehr X. Ich z.B. liebe den MC (aber nicht mit mcedit sondern mit vim und view auf F3+F4). Schneller gehts fast nicht. 
> 
> Ich muss zugeben das ich das letzt auch vorhatte. Aber ich hab nicht rausbekommen wie ich das entsprechende Plugin unter VIM starte! Vielleicht kann mir da einer mal kurz auf die Sprünge helfen. Ansonsten benutze ich immer ein Terminal. Geht doch viel schneller als ewig mit der Maus gassi zu gehen.
> ...

 

der Interne Viewer von mc kann auch doc dateien anschauen (verwendet dazu catdoc oder word2x) und pdfs gehen auch, nur da hat er anscheinend probleme mit den umlauten

----------

## doedel

Ich mag am liebsten Emelfm  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe gerade eine ziemlich Kranken filemanager gefunden im Portagebaum.   :Laughing: 

bfm (app/misc)

File manager and first person shooter written in Java3D, you remove files by shooting at them

Homepage: http://bfm.webhop.net

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich habe gerade eine ziemlich Kranken filemanager gefunden im Portagebaum.  
> 
> bfm (app/misc)
> 
> File manager and first person shooter written in Java3D, you remove files by shooting at them
> ...

 

Der ist cool, nur wenn du grad im "Blutrausch" bist, wunderst du dich nachher, warum du 100% unused auf einer Partition hast  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Freiburg

Blöd wenn man dann nach dem Blutrasch überlegt: "Verdammt wann hab ich das letzte Backup gemacht?? Scheiße letztes Jahr"

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Nach den positiven Äusserungen hab ich mir mal Krusader angeschaut (bisher nur Konqueror benutzt).

Naja, ein paar Dinge die mir gefallen gibt's schon. Aber die Nachteile überwiegen im Moment noch.

Bin ich zu blöd oder ist es einfach nicht möglich, einen Verzeichnisbaum an der Seite einzublenden, wie ihn Konqueror hat? Das ist ein rudimentäres, aber für mich sehr wichtiges Feature für einen ernstzunehmenden Filemanager...

Ausserdem finde ich es ungünstig dass die Fx Kürzel alle andere Bedeutungen haben als in Konqueror. Will man mit F4 ein Terminal öffnen oder mit F2 ne Datei umbenennen gibt's ne Überraschung...

----------

## Lenz

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Bin ich zu blöd oder ist es einfach nicht möglich, einen Verzeichnisbaum an der Seite einzublenden, wie ihn Konqueror hat? Das ist ein rudimentäres, aber für mich sehr wichtiges Feature für einen ernstzunehmenden Filemanager...

 

Geht!

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Ausserdem finde ich es ungünstig dass die Fx Kürzel alle andere Bedeutungen haben als in Konqueror. Will man mit F4 ein Terminal öffnen oder mit F2 ne Datei umbenennen gibt's ne Überraschung...

 

Krusader orientiert sich halt eher am NortonCommander als am Konqueror. Die Tasten lassen sich unter Einstellungen -> Kurzbefehle festlegen... jedoch nach eigenen Wünschen anpassen.

Grüße,

Lenz.

----------

